# slingshot in the hat



## bj000

anybody down for slingshot in the hat?
i started a thread earlier this week about making eachother slingshots and was told that slingshot in the hat existed .
so her i am asking if anyone wants to participate?


----------



## Howard

<- like said in the other thread, i think it would be fun. But i am not a vendor so the slingshot won't be as awesome as the ones from the pros


----------



## bj000

yeah i started this thread so people know what im talking about .. maybe in a week we will all be making eachother new slingshots..

im not a pro either but i think i have made some really nice ones already.. if the pros want to participate, than that is awesome, but i am not expecting that.
but i think there should be ground rules.. like no crap material can be used.. like construction plywood , for example.. 
i dont think anyone wants to work all week on a slingshot for someone and then get a carboard slingshot in return.
there should be a certain level we all try to achieve.


----------



## bj000

i think we should learn from the original thread http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3031-slingshot-in-the-hat/page__hl__%22in+the+hat%22__fromsearch__1


----------



## Howard

Seems like it worked the last time. Are you willing to do the drawing and stuff?

If so lets just do it same as the last time. Just some simple rules: No crappy materials, its for fun but not for getting rid of the junk in your backyard








A time window when the slingshot has to be ready would be useful too (if you can't build the slingshot in like 3 weeks don't participate). As stated in the other thread i would prefer to include the bands the bands. More fun if you can use it right out of the paket instead of attaching your own bands or tubes first!


----------



## Howard

> Also I would suggest that we start a new thread for each trade and number them sequentially so that people don't get confused as to what trade they are talking about. For example this first one could be called SITH #1 and the next one (no matter who starts it) will have a new thread and be called SITH #2. just my thoughts.


so this one seems to be SITH#2?
Or did i missed one?


----------



## bj000

agreed



Howard said:


> Seems like it worked the last time. Are you willing to do the drawing and stuff?
> 
> If so lets just do it same as the last time. Just some simple rules: No crappy materials, its for fun but not for getting rid of the junk in your backyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A time window when the slingshot has to be ready would be useful too (if you can't build the slingshot in like 3 weeks don't participate). As stated in the other thread i would prefer to include the bands the bands. More fun if you can use it right out of the paket instead of attaching your own bands or tubes first!


if people want to join, then i will draw and do all that .. 
if i get 10 people we will make a date to finish by.. im hoping mid september at least.


----------



## bj000

Howard said:


> Also I would suggest that we start a new thread for each trade and number them sequentially so that people don't get confused as to what trade they are talking about. For example this first one could be called SITH #1 and the next one (no matter who starts it) will have a new thread and be called SITH #2. just my thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> so this one seems to be SITH#2?
> Or did i missed one?
Click to expand...

ok i like that


----------



## Howard

Maybe you should start a new post then with the details, what to PM to you and stuff!?


----------



## NaturalFork

Doesnt matter if the slingshoit is vendor quality. This is all for fun. I am in.


----------



## NaturalFork

this is ssith 4 I think.


----------



## bj000

if people would like to join please PM me your address and we will get this moving along.
please add any prerequisites such as if you are right or left handed, and big to small hands, etc.
what i will do is write names on little slips,.. put them in hat and get my girlfriend to pull them out on camera and make a video..and then everyone will gotta start working.


----------



## NaturalFork

Keep this thread alive too to get more people to join.


----------



## marcus sr

ill have some a that too


----------



## Howard

> put them in hat and get my girlfriend to pull them out on camera and make a video..and then everyone will gotta start working.


I like that! PM on its way! I am already excited!


----------



## The Gopher

i'm in.


----------



## bj000

PM me so i got you officially.. 
but thats 4 so far.. 
sith 1
sith 2
sith 3
sith 4 slots taken


----------



## bj000

5 slots taken.. i was aiming for 10, but we could easily do more. i think this was good to revive for the 3000 member dealio.


----------



## marcus sr

oooooooooooooooooooooh can i be dark sith


----------



## NaturalFork

Address PM'd. FYI I am yoda.


----------



## marcus sr

yoda you are ,ummmmmmmmm lol


----------



## Howard

> yoda you are ,ummmmmmmmm


iLole'd!


----------



## bj000

in order of entry except Howard who took #4 first.

(dark) sith #1- marcus sr
(yoda)sith # 2 - NaturalFork
(watto) sith# 3 - BJ000
(????)sith#4- Howard

Gopher said he was in but no personal message yet.. so officially only 4..


----------



## MidniteMarauder

I'm down for another go, so sign me up. Hold in the right hand.


----------



## bunnybuster

count me in








mine will come complete with band set installed.


----------



## bj000

MidniteMarauder said:


> count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine will come complete with band set installed.


PM me with your details! shipping address and such


----------



## NaturalFork

Mine will also have a bandset on it.


----------



## bj000

mine will have bandset too..i think everyone should need to do that.


----------



## NaturalFork

What is the cut off date for this? Maybe we should give it a week for people to sign up?


----------



## bj000

in order of entry except Howard who took #4 first.

(dark) sith #1- marcus sr
(yoda)sith # 2 - NaturalFork
(watto) sith# 3 - BJ000
(????)sith#4- Howard
(????)sith#5- Gopher
(????)sith#6 - BunnyBuster

Getting excited!


----------



## bj000

NaturalFork said:


> What is the cut off date for this? Maybe we should give it a week for people to sign up?


i think a week will suffice..

CUT OFF DATE IS 
MONDAY AUGUST 22nd


----------



## bj000

i will do the draw monday night.
and slingshots will need to be in the post by SEPT 5th


----------



## bj000

we are numbered siths but some of us have been adding our own personal star wars name, it seems.
feel free to make your own name ..


----------



## philly

I'm in also, liked the first one. You might want to have two hats, one for USA and one for overseas if you have enough guys. Either way I'm in.

Philly


----------



## bj000

yeah we could do that if people are not interested in the extra postage or the longer wait.. 
if i get enough people and everyone wants to split it up, then i will.


----------



## marcus sr

mine will already be banded also


----------



## mckee

personnally i think that no new comers should be allowed last time i entered i got mine but some other did not recieve theres of others


----------



## mckee

im in can you trade a natural?


----------



## mckee

i think it is better doing over sea shipping see what over people from other countries make


----------



## marcus sr

personnally i think that no new comers should be allowed last time i entered i got mine but some other did not recieve theres of others

lol its a new comer started the thread,what does everyone else feel about newcomers being in the sith ????


----------



## spanky

Hi Guys cant wait to see the results.


----------



## NaturalFork

let the newcomers in. if they dont send then they will not be allowed in the next one.


----------



## mckee

no he isnt i mean the kind that are not really active


----------



## marcus sr

lol im gonna change from DARK sith to NEWCOMER sith,lol ive lost count of the amount of slingshots ive sent out since joining the forum


----------



## bj000

mckee said:


> personnally i think that no new comers should be allowed last time i entered i got mine but some other did not recieve theres of others


yeah i think that might be an alright idea too. maybe there should be a minimum number of posts by the people or something. I can understand a newbie coming into the forums and not being totally invested like some of us are. it would be sad to not get one after putting so much work into one.
any other suggestions on how we could stop people from screwing someone over?


----------



## mckee

and i think it would be better if we all send to different people and recieve from different people we sent from ?


----------



## Howard

I am ok with newcomers. Obvious!

I had such give aways in other forums too. I once didn't recieve anything in an outdoor forum but all the other times i recieved the things. And in that outdoor forum the member who didn't sent or whatever happened wasn't a newbie. So there is allways a risk in something like that but for me i it's worth it and thinking about what happens if nothing arrives takes the fun out of it. And that's why we do it right?

Anybody be honest and it will be fun for anyone.

Oversea shipping is ok for me, in fact its even more fun to have a real exotic slingshot from far away


----------



## bj000

NaturalFork said:


> lol im gonna change from DARK sith to NEWCOMER sith,lol ive lost count of the amount of slingshots ive sent out since joining the forum


i dont understand lol


----------



## NaturalFork

mckee said:


> and i think it would be better if we all send to different people and recieve from different people we sent from ?


That is usually how it works.


----------



## bj000

Howard said:


> I am ok with newcomers. Obvious!
> 
> I had such give aways in other forums too. I once didn't recieve anything in an outdoor forum but all the other times i recieved the things. And in that outdoor forum the member who didn't sent or whatever happened wasn't a newbie. So there is allways a risk in something like that but for me i it's worth it and thinking about what happens if nothing arrives takes the fun out of it. And that's why we do it right?
> 
> Anybody be honest and it will be fun for anyone.
> 
> Oversea shipping is ok for me, in fact its even more fun to have a real exotic slingshot from far away


yeah i think youre right.. its always a risk,.. if you join, you accept that risk.
but you wouldnt want to get on my bad internet side


----------



## Howard

> any other suggestions on how we could stop people from screwing someone over?


In order for "the bad guy" to recieve something he has to give his real name. So if somebody doesn't sent one the people near him can visit him and tar and feather him! ^^


----------



## mckee

or if you get paired with a new comer make them give you proof of postage before you send? and can i send naturals? if there real nice ones?


----------



## NaturalFork

mckee said:


> or if you get paired with a new comer make them give you proof of postage before you send? and can i send naturals? if there real nice ones?


Of course!!!! I am pretty sure I am going to make a natural.


----------



## Howard

> or if you get paired with a new comer make them give you proof of postage before you send?


Thought there is no pairing? Sounded like a kind of "chain"!? Or is it paired?


----------



## bj000

its a chain.. and yes you can do naturals.. there is nothing wrong with them at all. especially if you put a lot of time into them.. even better


----------



## marcus sr

is this not going off tangent now?? lol


----------



## shawnr5

I'm in. I'll PM you my info.


----------



## marcus sr

whats goin on here now? when it was first posted it was nice,straight forward an now we got all this ****,i accept the overseas sith idea and think its a good idea,but this is gettin stupid now,if you dont wanna join sith,then dont,its that simple surely?


----------



## Howard

> i accept the overseas sith idea and think its a good idea,but this is gettin stupid now,if you dont wanna join sith,then dont,its that simple surely?


word!


----------



## dgui

I actually do have a SlingShot in my BaseBall Cap. It is one of my BareBack Tube Shooters. And I also have one in my Wallet but it is a PFS.


----------



## bj000

it is a pretty easy idea.
pull names.tell people who they got... tell people what size they are making..etc.. or we can find out who you are sending to right before you send it.. maybe all i will divulge is the size of hand and right or lefty..
im not sure how we should do it.. gotta go pick up the missus.. talk later.


----------



## mckee

sorry guys im out im a bit busy with stuff atm and low on cash to send stuff


----------



## bj000

ok no problem.. maybe next time.. i can see this happening a lot of it works out this time .


----------



## jskeen

Ok, I'm in, one slingshot, ready to shoot, shipped wherever. I'm not worried how many posts the other guy has or where mine is shipping. I do think that it should be required to at least post a pic of what you receive and say who you got it from. Knowing the new owner is going to post a pic and tell who made it sorta encourages folks to spend a little more time on what they are sending out.


----------



## bj000

jskeen said:


> Ok, I'm in, one slingshot, ready to shoot, shipped wherever. I'm not worried how many posts the other guy has or where mine is shipping. I do think that it should be required to at least post a pic of what you receive and say who you got it from. Knowing the new owner is going to post a pic and tell who made it sorta encourages folks to spend a little more time on what they are sending out.


you know what? that is absolutely important. You are totally right. One of the major reasons for doing this is to show it off to everyone. If you do not have a camera, maybe you have a friend who does?
either the person making it needs to get photos or the person receiving it. we might have to work that out.. if you do not have a camera, do you have a scanner? you could scan the slingshot you receive .
there are a lot of things becoming of this that i didn't think of and i am glad you brought it up.


----------



## NaturalFork

jskeen said:


> Ok, I'm in, one slingshot, ready to shoot, shipped wherever. I'm not worried how many posts the other guy has or where mine is shipping. I do think that it should be required to at least post a pic of what you receive and say who you got it from. Knowing the new owner is going to post a pic and tell who made it sorta encourages folks to spend a little more time on what they are sending out.


agreed


----------



## marcus sr

most definitely,good idea that


----------



## Ted

I'm in. This is a great idea!


----------



## bj000

wow, ok hate to do this but i am going to moderate this slingshot in a hat, and only this and have nothing else to do with this forum anymore.
i have been so awfully disappointed so soon after joining but i will still participate in this challenge and then probably be done with the site.
so pm me if you want to participate and I will draw on monday like i said and everything else as planned. talk to you later


----------



## peash00ter

i can join in but i dont have thermaband, but i am happy to place nice latex tubing on it


----------



## peash00ter

also i have a method of tyng bands with zip ties, works rlly well thou, havent ever moved


----------



## NaturalFork

There are no rules as to what rubber or attachment method to use. This is for fun. Make a slingshot of whatever style you wish with whatever bands you wish!


----------



## atom

bj000 said:


> wow, ok hate to do this but i am going to moderate this slingshot in a hat, and only this and have nothing else to do with this forum anymore.
> i have been so awfully disappointed so soon after joining but i will still participate in this challenge and then probably be done with the site.
> so pm me if you want to participate and I will draw on monday like i said and everything else as planned. talk to you later


 why are you leaving mate ?







have you went


----------



## Hit and run

bj000 said:


> ...
> maybe all i will divulge is the size of hand and right or lefty..
> ....


Maybe you want to include "things you don't like", for example, _I_ really don't like to shoot hammer-grip style slingshots. If someone would send me such I'd have it lying in a drawer for the rest of my life...


----------



## bj000

Hit and run said:


> ...
> maybe all i will divulge is the size of hand and right or lefty..
> ....


Maybe you want to include "things you don't like", for example, _I_ really don't like to shoot hammer-grip style slingshots. If someone would send me such I'd have it lying in a drawer for the rest of my life...
[/quote]
if everyone else agrees with that, i can't argue. i personally am not a fan of the hammergrip as well. but i am prepared to get comfortable with anything.


----------



## bj000

atom said:


> wow, ok hate to do this but i am going to moderate this slingshot in a hat, and only this and have nothing else to do with this forum anymore.
> i have been so awfully disappointed so soon after joining but i will still participate in this challenge and then probably be done with the site.
> so pm me if you want to participate and I will draw on monday like i said and everything else as planned. talk to you later


why are you leaving mate ?







have you went








[/quote]
i didnt leave.. almost went a bit nuts last night. it was a bunch of stuff all exploding in my tiny life, all at once..
im better now.
i know where to direct my energies. i am focused. i am honed .like a razor.


----------



## NaturalFork

Everybody goes a little bonkers sometimes. Myself included. But we can all look forward to the SITH!


----------



## bj000

NaturalFork said:


> Everybody goes a little bonkers sometimes. Myself included. But we can all look forward to the SITH!


im going bonkers for slingshots, unfortunately, or fortunately ....i think about them so much.. i was working on my gigantic piece of taramack last night.. i slimmed it right out.. still huge .. but its nice!


----------



## Howard

> i was working on my gigantic piece of taramack last night.. i slimmed it right out.. still huge .. but its nice!


When u finished this beauty you have to show it. In the picture you posted it really looked... ühmm... gigantic!


----------



## shawnr5

Hit and run said:


> ...
> maybe all i will divulge is the size of hand and right or lefty..
> ....


Maybe you want to include "things you don't like", for example, _I_ really don't like to shoot hammer-grip style slingshots. If someone would send me such I'd have it lying in a drawer for the rest of my life...
[/quote]

I like the idea of giving the other person absolute free reign. I already know what I like. It's cool to see what other people like.


----------



## bj000

Howard said:


> i was working on my gigantic piece of taramack last night.. i slimmed it right out.. still huge .. but its nice!
> 
> 
> 
> When u finished this beauty you have to show it. In the picture you posted it really looked... ühmm... gigantic!
Click to expand...

i will for sure.


----------



## bj000

its is half the size it was... today i will finish shaping it for sure.


----------



## monoaminooxidase

I love the idea, thanks a lot bjoo for starting the thread!
As I count myself as a newbie on this forum, and not one as active as bjoo (28.78 posts per day - dude!) I'm all for including noobs! I'm fairly certain no one would send in crappy slingshots, to me half of the fun is getting a slingshot - and the other half is showing off







.

Well I would love to participate, but I tried looking up the shipping costs between germany and usa/canada, and I am clueless how much they would be.
- not to forget some forum members live in south and middle america, and occasionally eastern europe or asia (btw anybody from africa/australia/antarctica reading this?), but I guess most participating will be in north america, with europe in second place.

so... who has experience with shipping slingshots overseas? What kind of package are they best sent in and what costs are to be expected?

I never even weighed one of my slingshots, so I really have no idea what costs to expect, but should the shipping be below 10 € - count me in!
(Maybe I'll try my local post office tomorrow and then pm you, bjoo)


----------



## Howard

> so... who has experience with shipping slingshots overseas? What kind of package are they best sent in and what costs are to be expected?


As for something the size of a slingshot you can use something called "Maxibrief Internatial" or "Großbrief Internatial" for 3,45€ or 7€. You want pass the 10€ mark for sending a slingshot to USA or anywhere in the world. If you need any more information you can PM me if needed.


----------



## keef

I'm in ... Looking forward to it!

Cheers

Keith


----------



## peash00ter

hey idk if i can send international. il see, i will make sure to make this one well, i know my postcount sucks but whatever. i will start designing today. or go on a wild goosechase for a natural, the person may recieve a natural made from the tree right out my window lol, but i will make sure to make it look nice
btw i was just thinking do we have to ship them with bands unnattached for the postal service to ship


----------



## bj000

peash00ter said:


> hey idk if i can send international. il see, i will make sure to make this one well, i know my postcount sucks but whatever. i will start designing today. or go on a wild goosechase for a natural, the person may recieve a natural made from the tree right out my window lol, but i will make sure to make it look nice
> btw i was just thinking do we have to ship them with bands unnattached for the postal service to ship


dont start making it yet because you do not know what size you are making, or left or right handed.
yes we are going to attach bands before we send them so that they can shoot as soon as they arrive.


----------



## bj000

monoaminooxidase said:


> I love the idea, thanks a lot bjoo for starting the thread!
> As I count myself as a newbie on this forum, and not one as active as bjoo (28.78 posts per day - dude!) I'm all for including noobs! I'm fairly certain no one would send in crappy slingshots, to me half of the fun is getting a slingshot - and the other half is showing off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Well I would love to participate, but I tried looking up the shipping costs between germany and usa/canada, and I am clueless how much they would be.
> - not to forget some forum members live in south and middle america, and occasionally eastern europe or asia (btw anybody from africa/australia/antarctica reading this?), but I guess most participating will be in north america, with europe in second place.
> 
> so... who has experience with shipping slingshots overseas? What kind of package are they best sent in and what costs are to be expected?
> 
> I never even weighed one of my slingshots, so I really have no idea what costs to expect, but should the shipping be below 10 € - count me in!
> (Maybe I'll try my local post office tomorrow and then pm you, bjoo)


the cost to ship a slingshot is usually really low.. its like 5$ for me to ship to south america , for example.. so i cannot imagine that the cost of postage being more than 10$


----------



## bunnybuster

Hmmm?
no hammer grip slingshots.....that means ergo`s only, and designed to fit a left or right hold.
this may get complicated for the novice guy who wants to play.
I say anything goes...give it your best shot, make what you like , and hammergrips are in.
natural forks,boardcuts, laser metal cuts...who cares...show everyone what you got...no holds barred








come on guys keep it fun and simple......let the chips fly i say .


----------



## bj000

bunnybuster said:


> Hmmm?
> no hammer grip slingshots.....that means ergo`s only, and designed to fit a left or right hold.
> this may get complicated for the novice guy who wants to play.
> I say anything goes...give it your best shot, make what you like , and hammergrips are in.
> natural forks,boardcuts, laser metal cuts...who cares...show everyone what you got...no holds barred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on guys keep it fun and simple......let the chips fly i say .


 yeah anything goes.. isn't that the point? i think so.. to try something different.


----------



## M.J

shawnr5 said:


> ...
> maybe all i will divulge is the size of hand and right or lefty..
> ....


Maybe you want to include "things you don't like", for example, _I_ really don't like to shoot hammer-grip style slingshots. If someone would send me such I'd have it lying in a drawer for the rest of my life...
[/quote]

I like the idea of giving the other person absolute free reign. I already know what I like. It's cool to see what other people like.
[/quote]
That's the way I've always felt about it too.


----------



## M.J

I suppose I'll jump in, when do the slingshots have to be done?


----------



## marcus sr

good call bunnybuster


----------



## bj000

M_J said:


> I suppose I'll jump in, when do the slingshots have to be done?


i am doing the draw this monday and slingshots are due in the post by sept 5th


----------



## monoaminooxidase

Howard said:


> As for something the size of a slingshot you can use something called "Maxibrief Internatial" or "Großbrief Internatial" for 3,45€ or 7€. You want pass the 10€ mark for sending a slingshot to USA or anywhere in the world. If you need any more information you can PM me if needed.


ok, I'm in then, will send a pm!
I definitely vote for attaching bands, as for slingshot specifics... left or right hand has to be taken into account, obviously. Other than that, I'm not sure... I guess I would consider ergo/hammergrip preferences, but also, I would want the slingshot I'd receive to be a surprise.

...
oh my, and I just had the deadline for my paper extended... '°.°


----------



## slingshotvibe

can it be natruals ??????


----------



## bj000

§lïñg§hö† vïßê ♡ ♦♤ ♣ said:


> can it be natruals ??????


of course.!


----------



## bj000

i am getting so excited.


----------



## philly

Enough already, I am getting older by the day and I am starting just shy of 70. The idea of SSITH is you draw and you get who you get period. Everyone should make the best fork they can and no one should expect anything more. If you want to pick what you want, set up a trade with someone. The only thing you need to know is what hand the sling is held in. Lets get started.
Philly


----------



## marcus sr

Enough already, I am getting older by the day and I am starting just shy of 70. The idea of SSITH is you draw and you get who you get period. Everyone should make the best fork they can and no one should expect anything more. If you want to pick what you want, set up a trade with someone. The only thing you need to know is what hand the sling is held in. Lets get started.
Philly

dont think that coulda been put any better lol


----------



## bj000

hey everyone i have a question.

when i draw the names on monday i planned on making a video of me drawing but then i thought that would eliminate the element of surprize . 
did they draw last time in a way that kept it all secret? or did everyone know who was making slingshots for who..?


----------



## bj000

philly said:


> Enough already, I am getting older by the day and I am starting just shy of 70. The idea of SSITH is you draw and you get who you get period. Everyone should make the best fork they can and no one should expect anything more. If you want to pick what you want, set up a trade with someone. The only thing you need to know is what hand the sling is held in. Lets get started.
> Philly


yeah what he said.


----------



## bj000

by the way , i think the count is at 11 people joined.


----------



## NaturalFork

philly said:


> Enough already, I am getting older by the day and I am starting just shy of 70. The idea of SSITH is you draw and you get who you get period. Everyone should make the best fork they can and no one should expect anything more. If you want to pick what you want, set up a trade with someone. The only thing you need to know is what hand the sling is held in. Lets get started.
> Philly


You look great Philly! You look like you could probably outrun me!


----------



## mckee

NaturalFork said:


> Enough already, I am getting older by the day and I am starting just shy of 70. The idea of SSITH is you draw and you get who you get period. Everyone should make the best fork they can and no one should expect anything more. If you want to pick what you want, set up a trade with someone. The only thing you need to know is what hand the sling is held in. Lets get started.
> Philly


You look great Philly! You look like you could probably outrun me!
[/quote]
i was thinking that too!


----------



## philly

You guys are too kind, I just clean up well.
Philly


----------



## peash00ter

well all i want to ask the person if they want a welded creation or a natural, just cleared a local trail of a fallen tree and came upon a nice fork


----------



## M.J

It's up to the organizer how the draw is done.
It has been by random draw and it has also been done by putting names on a posted list as people signed up and then the organizer said "make one for the person (below/above) you on the list.
The suprise is in what you get, not from whom you get it (to me, anyway). It's also helpful to be able to communicate directly with your recipient.


----------



## marcus sr

well all i want to ask the person if they want a welded creation or a natural, just cleared a local trail of a fallen tree and came upon a nice fork

^^^^^^^^^^^ you choose mate,thats the whole point and what makes it worth entering,i could care less the skill set of the person who makes mine,its a chance to exchange ideas ,get ideas and just maybe if you get a certain recipient the chance to get a material you wouldnt get on native soil


----------



## jskeen

The draw should be random, but beyond that, the method is up to you. Usually the entire list is published asap with everybody's name in one column and the person they are sending too in the second column. The list is not the surprise, it's the responses a week or so later "Hey everybody, look what I got from so-and-so" that provide the fun.

Some people like to see "teaser" pics of details or raw materials, others prefer to be completely surprised when they open the box, that can be worked out between individuals.


----------



## bj000

sounds good to me.. 
i will draw the names on the video this monday then everyone can get started. 
i really appreciate everyone who is participating. so far its a pretty decent turnout.


----------



## peash00ter

i feel like making something with metal but idk when i have acess to the autoshop and if i dont have access i will make a wooden fork.


----------



## monoaminooxidase

I have no idea what I will be making. Meaning I have plenty ideas and do not know which one I'll pursue.


----------



## Howard

> The suprise is in what you get, not from whom you get it (to me, anyway). It's also helpful to be able to communicate directly with your recipient.


Yep, thats exactly as i see it.


----------



## M.J

So can we get an official "I'm in" from all who want to participate?
I'll start: *I'm in!*


----------



## marcus sr

im in


----------



## shawnr5

I think we've already given an I'm in.


----------



## M.J

shawnr5 said:


> I think we've already given an I'm in.


 Ok, then, how 'bout a list of participants?


----------



## marcus sr

dont forget the star wars tags bj lol


----------



## Howard

So i am now The Dread Darth Howard! "The Dread" is needed as Howard on its own do not sound as it will frighten my foes


----------



## The Gopher

here's my two cents worth:

The slingshot in the hat as i see it is meant as a fun way to recieve a cool slingshot from someone else. If we tell the person what we want then what is the point of it, just make it yourself.

Aside from knowing what hand you hold the slingshot in, the maker should have totally free reign. hammergrip, boardcut, ergo, natural, wood, G10, carbon fiber, etc, etc. that is what makes this fun.

Newbies should be able to join, this is a chance to prove themselves, if the fail, then we knwo not to trust them.

Oversies should be fine, don't gripe about the added postage, you are still getting a slingshot in return.

Ok, i've said my peace, but as a reminder: KISS - Keep It Simple Stupid. The ONLY rule should be make a slingshot for the proper hand of the recipient. whether they hold the slingshot in the left or right hand when shooting. Keep in mind this may be different than being right or left handed.


----------



## marcus sr




----------



## bj000

k i will list it up.. last chance to nickname yourelf.


----------



## marcus sr

lol im sticking with dark sith,you still watto? i believe natural fork was yoda ummmmmmm


----------



## bj000

The Gopher said:


> here's my two cents worth:
> 
> The slingshot in the hat as i see it is meant as a fun way to recieve a cool slingshot from someone else. If we tell the person what we want then what is the point of it, just make it yourself.
> 
> Aside from knowing what hand you hold the slingshot in, the maker should have totally free reign. hammergrip, boardcut, ergo, natural, wood, G10, carbon fiber, etc, etc. that is what makes this fun.
> 
> Newbies should be able to join, this is a chance to prove themselves, if the fail, then we knwo not to trust them.
> 
> Oversies should be fine, don't gripe about the added postage, you are still getting a slingshot in return.
> 
> Ok, i've said my peace, but as a reminder: KISS - Keep It Simple Stupid. The ONLY rule should be make a slingshot for the proper hand of the recipient. whether they hold the slingshot in the left or right hand when shooting. Keep in mind this may be different than being right or left handed.


i wsa thinking about this all night trying to sleep.
right handed and left handed is not the same as what hand you hold the slingshot in..


----------



## Howard

> right handed and left handed is not the same as what hand you hold the slingshot in..


That's why i wrote "holding with left hand" or something in the pm. But anyway, when the drawing is done and everybody knows the name of the person he has to send the SS they can PM about that!?


----------



## monoaminooxidase

I'll be Darth Cyf'Ur!


----------



## bj000

yeah once the draw is done, i think everyone should talk to who they are making for.


----------



## bj000

monoaminooxidase said:


> I'll be Darth Cyf'Ur!


cypher? or Cyf'Ur?


----------



## Gwilym

hey there am I too late to put my name in.


----------



## monoaminooxidase

Cyf'Ur. Old Nickname from playing diablo 2....
bj000, mate, do you even sleep anymore?


----------



## bj000

you can pm your address and if you hold slingshot in right or left hand when you shoot.. if your hands are big or small...


Gwilym said:


> Cyf'Ur. Old Nickname from playing diablo 2....
> bj000, mate, do you even sleep anymore?


----------



## bj000

this will close monday morning so that i can make up the names for the draw on monday night,.


----------



## Gwilym

never mind


----------



## flippinout

I'm in!! I hold the slingshot with my feet and draw with my teeth, so I will happily accept anything sent to me









Seriously, no preference for hand hold, I should ambidextrously.

These are always fun, can't wait to see what all come up with.


----------



## M.J

flippinout said:


> I'm in!! I hold the slingshot with my feet and draw with my teeth, so I will happily accept anything sent to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, no preference for hand hold, I should ambidextrously.
> 
> These are always fun, can't wait to see what all come up with.


 I'm going to spend the weekend trying to manipulate the draw with my mind so that Flippinout sends to me!


----------



## flippinout

M_J said:


> I'm in!! I hold the slingshot with my feet and draw with my teeth, so I will happily accept anything sent to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, no preference for hand hold, I should ambidextrously.
> 
> These are always fun, can't wait to see what all come up with.


I'm going to spend the weekend trying to manipulate the draw with my mind so that Flippinout sends to me!
[/quote]

Strong the force is, with Master MJ! Mmmhh!


----------



## keef

I think that a simple PM to the recipient asking which hand they shoot off ( should it apply) will suffice, also checking the delivery address.

I dont think anyone should moan about the delivery costs.... I sent an Atlatl ( which was far heavier!) across to Missourie for £8.50 last year, and it arrived fine...

Lets just remember, that I think EVERYONE. Should post pictures and a report on how their recieved slingshot performs...

Plotting as we speak... What should I create????... salivate...salivate..!!!...LOL!!!

Keith


----------



## mckee

guys is it ok if i join again i have the money to be able to post it now


----------



## peash00ter

haha i just want to know where genrally where the person lives, if its out of country i wont make a metal one and if it is in the us il make the metal one, since an almost all steel slingshot aint gona be light lol, since the mig welder is set up with a mostly co2 mixture so aluminum welds would turn out iffy


----------



## Howard

You can send something out of your country for the same price up to something like 4lbs. What kind of metal slingshot will exceed that weight?


----------



## peash00ter

oh, didn't know that. lol im not that up to date as i barely send mail. yeah its not going to be 4 lbs lol


----------



## bj000

flippinout said:


> I'm in!! I hold the slingshot with my feet and draw with my teeth, so I will happily accept anything sent to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, no preference for hand hold, I should ambidextrously.
> 
> These are always fun, can't wait to see what all come up with.


I'm going to spend the weekend trying to manipulate the draw with my mind so that Flippinout sends to me!
[/quote]

Strong the force is, with Master MJ! Mmmhh!
[/quote]
pm your details to officially enter..
i am so glad you joined flipingout.. you are the ultimate win for anyone here, i am sure.


----------



## bj000

ok i will do an updated list when i get back from buying some new wood and tools..


----------



## bj000

peash00ter said:


> haha i just want to know where genrally where the person lives, if its out of country i wont make a metal one and if it is in the us il make the metal one, since an almost all steel slingshot aint gona be light lol, since the mig welder is set up with a mostly co2 mixture so aluminum welds would turn out iffy


dont start anything till you find out who u are making for..


----------



## Howard

New tools? What you're getting? I was looking at ebay today cause i think i "need" a airbrush set


----------



## marcus sr

if bj gets flippingout i vote for a redraw hahahahahaha


----------



## peash00ter

wait wheres the list and i know well i started slighty. just to get an idea


----------



## mckee

how much does it cost to ship from uk to the us?


----------



## peash00ter

13bux usd, u get the smallest flate rate box international,
http://ircalc.usps.gov/MailServices.aspx?country=10440&m=13&p=0&o=1&mt=13


----------



## marcus sr

last slingshot i sent mckee cost approx 2.25


----------



## peash00ter

wow well i guess u can get cheaper, i mean if u get a non flat rate and see if its cheaper than the flatrate


----------



## bj000

sorry i am late tonight.. give me a few mins to start the list of who has joined up. 
i will do the draw for the names on monday using the new little camcorder i just bought for my girl and i . I didnt have a camera to take the pictures with ( my other broke a couple years ago )
so now i can take pictures of slingshots i made.. oooh! no more crappy webcams


----------



## bj000

marcus sr said:


> if bj gets flippingout i vote for a redraw hahahahahaha


lol i am drawing on cam so everyone can see.. if i pull him fair and square then its all mine.


----------



## bj000

i was going to buy tools but i went to walmart first and bought a camera and a self healing mat( because my first attempt at cutting bands was not as good as i hoped) and then a storm of biblical proportions began and we barely got home before the worst of it.. its raining cats and dogs and icecubes!
its insanity out there.. so much lightning and all that..
so i didn't get a chance to get wood or some new tools... i didnt even know what i was going to get.. i wanted to be inspired..
the camera was an impulse buy because my lady really wanted to have a video camera.. so we got this little HD camcorder thing by polaroid and it takes 8megapixel pictures so that is alright.. good enough is what i say.



Howard said:


> New tools? What you're getting? I was looking at ebay today cause i think i "need" a airbrush set


----------



## bigfoot

Reckon I'll go in on it sounds like fun. I ain't a pro but will sure give it a good effort.


----------



## Performance Catapults

I will dabble in this


----------



## bj000

bigfoot said:


> I will dabble in this


PM me with your details.. address and if you shoot holding slingshot with left or right hand..


----------



## bj000

i am so excited . there are more people doing this than i thought would join up. spread the word if you can so that we may have even more people by monday night when i draw the names.


----------



## bj000

again i want to iterate that everyone needs access to a camera so that they can take a picture of the slingshot they receive. it is extremely important that everyone sees the slingshot you get. if you have to , borrow from a friend or family.. go to an internet cafe if you have to and solicit the use of someones camera lol.
worst case scenario, the person who makes the slingshot should be taking pictures too.. just in case.
thanks again everyone for joining up.
this is going to be really awesome


----------



## marcus sr

845 posts

LocationCanada
Posted Today, 03:16 AM
i was going to buy tools but i went to walmart first and bought a camera and a self healing mat( because my first attempt at cutting bands was not as good as i hoped) and then a storm of biblical proportions began and we barely got home before the worst of it.. its raining cats and dogs and icecubes!
its insanity out there.. so much lightning and all that..
so i didn't get a chance to get wood or some new tools... i didnt even know what i was going to get.. i wanted to be inspired..
*the camera was an impulse buy because my lady really wanted to have a video camera*.. so we got this little HD camcorder thing by polaroid and it takes 8megapixel pictures so that is alright.. good enough is what i say.

lol the mind boggles mate


----------



## mckee

Marcus when it cost u that much what did u package it in?


----------



## mckee

Do i send my address to bj or the person im getting sent one of?


----------



## marcus sr

mckee said:


> Do i send my address to bj or the person im getting sent one of?


mckee i used a normal padded envelope,ive sent 2 to usa so far ,and 1 to japan,never more than 2 pound 25,normal airmail


----------



## mckee

im going on away on sunday wont be back til tues or Wednesday so may not reply or be able to see what happens but may have internet on my phone...


----------



## bj000

mckee said:


> im going on away on sunday wont be back til tues or Wednesday so may not reply or be able to see what happens but may have internet on my phone...


so will you be ok to start working on it when you get back??


----------



## mckee

going to get the natural tomorrow if i cant find i allready have one to give


----------



## bj000

i am sure you could find a decent fork.
i am leaving early for work to go find some myself.


----------



## bj000

i was thinking to myself " why am i collecting addresses when everyone should be talking to their recipient ?"
and I couldn't really answer it anymore. 
everyone should talk to their recipient so they know what they should be making for them.. size, hand, etc.
now i will simply use the addresses i collected to double check that everyone is sending them to the right place.

and if anyone thinks that they cannot finish the slingshot in three weeks, then let me know. i have heard some people say that 3 weeks is not enough time to make one...
i think its plenty of time.. but if you cannot complete this challenge, please do not join.


----------



## mckee

i was thinkingthat to and by the way if u dident see what i said yesterday i said im in again


----------



## mckee

just got my fork


----------



## bj000

saweet


----------



## marcus sr

i reacon you need to set a closing date for entries mate,just my opinion


----------



## NaturalFork

The people get drawn on monday right? So that is the cutoff.


----------



## slingshotvibe

closing date is on monday then draw the names then we will get to work lol


----------



## bj000

monday is the cutoff.. i will draw monday night.. so as long as you submit your official entry to me before i get home from work on monday, then you will be in.


----------



## bj000

marcus sr said:


> i reacon you need to set a closing date for entries mate,just my opinion


i have said it at least 4 times on this thread.. august, monday the 22nd is the cutoff date that i set. then slingshots are due in the mail no later than september 5th.


----------



## bj000

bj000 said:


> What is the cut off date for this? Maybe we should give it a week for people to sign up?


i think a week will suffice..

CUT OFF DATE IS 
MONDAY AUGUST 22nd
[/quote]

I CANNOT WAIT!!


----------



## marcus sr

bj000 said:


> What is the cut off date for this? Maybe we should give it a week for people to sign up?


i think a week will suffice..

CUT OFF DATE IS 
MONDAY AUGUST 22nd
[/quote]

I CANNOT WAIT!!
[/quote]

so its the 22nd hahahaha ,,so what time you drawing the names?


----------



## bj000

marcus sr said:


> personnally i think that no new comers should be allowed last time i entered i got mine but some other did not recieve theres of others
> 
> lol its a new comer started the thread,what does everyone else feel about newcomers being in the sith ????


i am a newcomer that has left his whole life an open book. i have dedicated a lot of my free time to this hobby and I want to be taken seriously in this community. if anyone feels like i should not be in this , speak up.
I want everyone to have the chance to make the slingshots providing they take it seriously. if you cannot make time to make the slingshot, then do not enter.. if you think it is possible that u cannot afford it, then do not enter.. if you think that you may give up making it halfway through, then do not enter.

I am a newcomer that has dove into this slingshot life and i am giving everything that i am to make myself better at this art.
it is all about art to me.

bj burrows is my name and i am known as bj666 in the rest of the internet world.. i may be a newcomer here but i have existed online for a long time, establishing myself..
i am mature and honest and I am going to make this slingshot in the hat work.


----------



## bj000

marcus sr said:


> What is the cut off date for this? Maybe we should give it a week for people to sign up?


i think a week will suffice..

CUT OFF DATE IS 
MONDAY AUGUST 22nd
[/quote]

I CANNOT WAIT!!
[/quote]

so its the 22nd hahahaha ,,so what time you drawing the names?
[/quote]
i am going to draw at 8pm my time.. its 714 now..


----------



## marcus sr

bj000 said:


> What is the cut off date for this? Maybe we should give it a week for people to sign up?


i think a week will suffice..

CUT OFF DATE IS 
MONDAY AUGUST 22nd
[/quote]

I CANNOT WAIT!!
[/quote]

so its the 22nd hahahaha ,,so what time you drawing the names?
[/quote]
i am going to draw at 8pm my time.. its 714 now..
[/quote]

10-4 bj,over an out


----------



## mckee

man that such i long time and what is classes as a official entry?


----------



## bj000

rock and roll, marcus sr.


----------



## mckee

and do you think you would be able to right how is sending yo who or pm me who im sending to and who im receiving of i probs wont be able to see the vid


----------



## bj000

mckee said:


> man that such i long time and what is classes as a official entry?


official entry just means PMing me .
and do you think it is a long time before the draw? do you think anyone else will enter?
if everyone says so, i can draw early,.. i would like a head start too


----------



## bj000

mckee said:


> and do you think you would be able to right how is sending yo who or pm me who im sending to and who im receiving of i probs wont be able to see the vid


could you rephrase the question?


----------



## marcus sr

bj000 said:


> rock and roll, marcus sr.


your a top boy for setting this up bj


----------



## marcus sr

bj000 said:


> and do you think you would be able to right how is sending yo who or pm me who im sending to and who im receiving of i probs wont be able to see the vid


could you rephrase the question?
[/quote]
i think mckees saying hes gonna miss the draw an could u pm the person hes making for,is that right mckee?


----------



## bj000

it started with me asking if anyone wanted to make a slingshot for me and i would make one for them.. and i think it was Naturalfork who mentioned that there was this thing called slingshot in the hat.. so i checked it out, and started my own.
i think this one will be really good.


----------



## mckee

when you draw the names on camera please will you pm me who i am recieving of and who i am sending too. and yes i think there has been enough time i think everyone will have see this thread


----------



## bj000

mckee said:


> when you draw the names on camera please will you pm me who i am recieving of and who i am sending too. and yes i think there has been enough time i think everyone will have see this thread


yeah i will message you for sure. i will post the names as soon as i post the video, just in case.. 
i was wondering if anyone uses skype so that i could do a video chat with someone while i do the draw just for added reassurance. 
you could install skype and add bjburrows500 as a friend.. i can probably do multiple people too in a conference call. 
i will also record video using my new 720p camera while chatting with webcam to whomever on skype. i will post the 720p video to youtube and then post the link here.
i think that would make it as fair as possible..


----------



## shawnr5

bj shouldn't have to pm anyone but the person he is making for and getting from. he should just post the list of who is sending to who and let everyone check the list. it is ridiculous to expect that he should pm everyone to let them know the details of the exchange.


----------



## bj000

shawnr5 said:


> bj shouldn't have to pm anyone but the person he is making for and getting from. he should just post the list of who is sending to who and let everyone check the list. it is ridiculous to expect that he should pm everyone to let them know the details of the exchange.


honestly. its no big deal. i have made room for slingshot time in my life.


----------



## slingshotvibe

i am officialy entering


----------



## Faust

I'm interested in taking part in this. Will Pm my info in just a sec. Odds are I'll be making a Oak natural since I still have several forks out in the barn that I cut a couple months back. Have no problem shipping anywhere.


----------



## bj000

§lïñg§hö† vïßê ♡ ♦♤ ♣ said:


> i am officialy entering


pm me your details. which hand you hold slingshot in, address, etc.


----------



## bj000

this has a really good turn-out. thanks a lot everyone. monday will be the cutoff point, and by 7:00pm slingshot forum time I will post a video of me drawing names and a list of who is making for who..

i am looking for somone to hang out and watch the draw via Skype or MSN messenger. anybody interested and watching the draw live? i will show the draw live on my webcam and record the draw separately on my new video cam to post for everyone else//


----------



## bj000

thanks everyone for joining up. 
here is the updated list of everyone who has joined.
bj000
Howard
marcus sr
NaturalFork
bunnybuster
shawnr5
The Gopher
Ted
keef
peash00ter
MidniteMarauder
monoaminooxidase
§lïñg§hö† vïßê
philly
M_J
flippinout
bigfoot
mckee
Faust
Gwilym (sorry!)


----------



## Howard

WoW, I didn't expect that many people would join. Nice. Thanks bj000 for doin this.

I would be interested in this skype sessions. Sounds like fun too. i just have to find out what time that drawing will be for me here


----------



## marcus sr

bj000 said:


> thanks everyone for joining up.
> here is the updated list of everyone who has joined.
> bj000
> Howard
> marcus sr
> NaturalFork
> bunnybuster
> shawnr5
> The Gopher
> Ted
> keef
> peash00ter
> MidniteMarauder
> monoaminooxidase
> §lïñg§hö† vïßê
> philly
> M_J
> flippinout
> bigfoot
> mckee
> Faust,


thats an excellent turnout bj,well done,just one problem,if it is one,what if you get an odd number of entries?
food for thought mate


----------



## Howard

If it's a chain and bot pairs we are shipping to it doesn't matter if it not a even number.


----------



## Gwilym

bj000 said:


> thanks everyone for joining up.
> here is the updated list of everyone who has joined.
> bj000
> Howard
> marcus sr
> NaturalFork
> bunnybuster
> shawnr5
> The Gopher
> Ted
> keef
> peash00ter
> MidniteMarauder
> monoaminooxidase
> §lïñg§hö† vïßê
> philly
> M_J
> flippinout
> bigfoot
> mckee
> Faust,


Hey there I think you missed me out


----------



## bunnybuster

I am gonna make mine today


----------



## mckee

What a great turnout!


----------



## mckee

Bj should i pm u which hand i hold my catty in and my address ?


----------



## bj000

i


Howard said:


> WoW, I didn't expect that many people would join. Nice. Thanks bj000 for doin this.
> 
> I would be interested in this skype sessions. Sounds like fun too. i just have to find out what time that drawing will be for me here


i think you are 7 hours ahead.. so right now its 4:15pm in germany.. 915am here.. i will draw at 8pm here. 3am there :S


----------



## bj000

mckee said:


> Bj should i pm u which hand i hold my catty in and my address ?


yeah pm me just in case.


----------



## bj000

Gwilym said:


> thanks everyone for joining up.
> here is the updated list of everyone who has joined.
> bj000
> Howard
> marcus sr
> NaturalFork
> bunnybuster
> shawnr5
> The Gopher
> Ted
> keef
> peash00ter
> MidniteMarauder
> monoaminooxidase
> §lïñg§hö† vïßê
> philly
> M_J
> flippinout
> bigfoot
> mckee
> Faust,


Hey there I think you missed me out
[/quote]
i am sorry .. i edited that post to include y ou


----------



## slingshotvibe

bj000 said:


> i am officialy entering


pm me your details. which hand you hold slingshot in, address, etc.
[/quote]

hi i already di but ill do it again


----------



## bj000

oh oops/ 
i honestly just woke up. im sorry


----------



## marcus sr

Howard said:


> If it's a chain and bot pairs we are shipping to it doesn't matter if it not a even number.


well if im making for you an your making for me,that makes 2 people,,,,at the time there was 19 when i commented and in any language 2 into 19 dont go,unless you get the idea someone was gonna make 2 ??


----------



## bj000

its not 2 into 19... i make for you, you make for him, he makes for him, he makes for him and he makes for me.. full circle


----------



## bj000

its a slingshot circle.


----------



## marcus sr

yeah u said it twice mate,i got the idea it was pairs in a hat,shows wot i kno,as in you draw harry an then you draw eric,harry makes for eric,eric makes for harry,but seeing as its a circle as you say it matters not,clarification would of been nice,roll on monday when u draw and you we find out what link of the chain circle round type thing we all are


----------



## bj000

i should have been more clear.. 
i just know everyone makes a sling and everyone gets one in return.. pairs was never really an idea.
the draw is in three days. ( though i would rather do it now lol )


----------



## Armin

I'd like to join "Slingshot in the hat"
Am i to late? I hope not.
That's a great idea.

Greets from Germany

Armin


----------



## bj000

Armin said:


> I'd like to join "Slingshot in the hat"
> Am i to late? I hope not.
> That's a great idea.
> 
> Greets from Germany
> 
> Armin


just pm you details.. address and which hand you hold sling shot in,
the cutoff date is monday august 22nd at 9pm slingshot forum time.
i am so excited about this. i am looking for people to witness the draw on skype video and/or msn messenger video.
thank you everyone!


----------



## marcus sr

bj000 said:


> personnally i think that no new comers should be allowed last time i entered i got mine but some other did not recieve theres of others
> 
> lol its a new comer started the thread,what does everyone else feel about newcomers being in the sith ????


i am a newcomer that has left his whole life an open book. i have dedicated a lot of my free time to this hobby and I want to be taken seriously in this community. if anyone feels like i should not be in this , speak up.
I want everyone to have the chance to make the slingshots providing they take it seriously. if you cannot make time to make the slingshot, then do not enter.. if you think it is possible that u cannot afford it, then do not enter.. if you think that you may give up making it halfway through, then do not enter.

I am a newcomer that has dove into this slingshot life and i am giving everything that i am to make myself better at this art.
it is all about art to me.

bj burrows is my name and i am known as bj666 in the rest of the internet world.. i may be a newcomer here but i have existed online for a long time, establishing myself..
i am mature and honest and I am going to make this slingshot in the hat work.
[/quote]

just a quick one bj,lose this ,that wasnt my quote,i was actually in ur corner mate,the way this is posted it looks like its me who posted bout newbies ,it wasnt im a newbie myself

cheers


----------



## Armin

@bj000
A last question!!
Isn't it important to know which drawlength everyone prefers?
Because of anchorpoint or butterfly-shooting??!!

Greets from Germany

Armin


----------



## Howard

Armin said:


> @bj000
> A last question!!
> Isn't it important to know which drawlength everyone prefers?
> Because of anchorpoint or butterfly-shooting??!!
> 
> Greets from Germany
> 
> Armin


Lemme quote a wise man =) : KISS

If you shot the ss a few times and the bands do not fit your style and you really want something else on the ss you got,you can trim the bands or put other bands on later!?


----------



## slingshotvibe

Gwilym said:


> thanks everyone for joining up.
> here is the updated list of everyone who has joined.
> bj000
> Howard
> marcus sr
> NaturalFork
> bunnybuster
> shawnr5
> The Gopher
> Ted
> keef
> peash00ter
> MidniteMarauder
> monoaminooxidase
> §lïñg§hö† vïßê
> philly
> M_J
> flippinout
> bigfoot
> mckee
> Faust,


Hey there I think you missed me out
[/quote]

AND ME


----------



## slingshotvibe

SORRY NO U AINT DID NOT LOOKM FURTHER THN MY NOSE LOL


----------



## mckee

U forgot performance catapults


----------



## bj000

i PM'd performance catapults because he did not PM me yet.


----------



## bj000

bj000
Howard
marcus sr
NaturalFork
bunnybuster
shawnr5
The Gopher
Ted
keef
peash00ter
MidniteMarauder
monoaminooxidase
§lïñg§hö† vïßê
philly
M_J
flippinout
bigfoot
mckee
Faust
Armin
jskeen
Gwilym

and performance catapults if he PM's me.

So tomorrow is the draw at 7pm slingshot forum time, or 8pm my time.


----------



## mckee

Ohh man you should do it sooner


----------



## Howard

Before work not after! Easier for me to attend the drawing in skype


----------



## slingshotvibe

cant wait to see who i get


----------



## bj000

i can do it earlier, but i already set a time.. i dont want people to give me guff for not following my own timeline.


----------



## mckee

No probs up 2 u im just saying because im so excited for this!


----------



## peash00ter

im all good with doing it earlier lol, but yeah i understand that ppl may of altered there schedules for the old time


----------



## bj000

Howard said:


> Before work not after! Easier for me to attend the drawing in skype


i guess its possible to do it in the morning.. i need to leave for work at 9am slingshot forum time. if anyone wants to join last minute, i guess i could just make two slingshots if i have to.

its all up to you guys. i doubt a few hours will make too much of a difference.. 
i gotta make up the name slips and stuff.


----------



## peash00ter

who isn't excited by this
i mean seriously


----------



## bj000

peash00ter said:


> who isn't excited by this
> i mean seriously


its practically all i think about


----------



## peash00ter

i mean i just cant wait to see peoples creativity, and i love building stuff


----------



## slingshotvibe

i cant wait to see who ive got i knoe for a fact tht my creativity is nothing compared to any of you guys


----------



## bj000

its going to be a good day tomorrow.. after tomorrow i have two days off


----------



## Xidoo

Do you guys ship to Mexico??


----------



## peash00ter

sure, some ppl are trading from uk to us and us to uk, so im pretty sure u can.....wow my grammars bad


----------



## slingshotvibe

bj000 said:


> its going to be a good day tomorrow.. after tomorrow i have two days off


will u be spending them 2 days off creating another one of your master pieces


----------



## bj000

§lïñg§hö† vïßê ♡ ♦♤ ♣ said:


> its going to be a good day tomorrow.. after tomorrow i have two days off


will u be spending them 2 days off creating another one of your master pieces
[/quote]
of course. i am honestly going insane. three to four hours at least a day that i work on them.. all hours of the day i think about them.. I am become so proficient with a rasp and sandpaper and coping saw. my right arm is going to be so muscular from working on these.


----------



## bj000

again, here is the list of participants.

i need to address something as well.
I need to know if anyone is under age . I guess that would mean like under 18. I realized that it is possible that some of you may not have permission from your parents to participate with a bunch of older guys making eachother slingshots.
i hate to ask but I will need your parents permission to enter. I can't be responsible for someone sending an underage kid a slingshot and then his parents looking to sue me for it.
NatrualFork mentioned that if he gets an under age kid without permission, then he will send the fork but with no bandset. that is only fair, i would say.
I am really very sorry if anyone is underage and gets disappointed from this. I should have known better.

bj000
Howard
marcus sr
NaturalFork
bunnybuster
shawnr5
The Gopher
Ted
keef
peash00ter
MidniteMarauder
monoaminooxidase
§lïñg§hö† vïßê
philly
M_J
flippinout
bigfoot
mckee
Faust
Armin
jskeen
Gwilym
Performance Catapults


----------



## monoaminooxidase

I would love to watch the drawing too. Should I be awake at 3 am I will try and reach you via skype, bjoo, is that ok? I guess there might be too many people for a skype conference call though (is there a limit of callers?).
23 people, that's great! And everybody will be like


----------



## Howard

> I guess there might be too many people for a skype conference call though (is there a limit of callers?).


For Video there is a limit of 2 people. So its more a video call then a conference







For Audio conference there is a limit of 25 ppl. I guess bj000 could come around that problem if he uses a free video service such as http://www.blogtv.com for streaming his video and anyone can join and keep the skype conference just for audio. Should work without any problems.



> NatrualFork mentioned that if he gets an under age kid without permission, then he will send the fork but with no bandset. that is only fair, i would say.


That's a good idea. I will have to ask the person i am making my catty for about his age then.



> I can't be responsible for someone sending an underage kid a slingshot and then his parents looking to sue me for it.


From the legal aspect of it i am quite sure that the only person who can be made responsible for that would be the sender of the slingshot, not you for hosting this here. But i am not a loyer so i don't know for sure.


----------



## mckee

My o2 internetvwill run out soon


----------



## bj000

ok there is not way for me to do the draw before work today.. i will be home around 6pm slingshot forum time. 
my skype name is bjburrows500 on skype. the draw will happen for 7pm slingshot forum time
thanks again everyone!


----------



## bj000

if anyone is underage please speak up.


----------



## flippinout

My wife tells me that I behave like a 16 year old on occasion, so whoever gets my name should keep that in mind


----------



## slingshot_sniper

flippinout said:


> My wife tells me that I behave like a 16 year old on occasion, so whoever gets my name should keep that in mind











Aww! no bands for Nathan


----------



## bj000

lol.
ok guys i am running home after work, and most likely i will get off a bit early to get a head start on this.
i want a witness or two for skype and/or i will check this streaming deal.. either way i just want at least one witness and i will record it as well to post to youtube so everyone can see it,.
man, what a day.. im so busy!


----------



## Howard

> my skype name is bjburrows500 on skype. the draw will happen for 7pm slingshot forum time


I'll be there. i should be recovered from inhaling all this toxic fumes i did 10 minutes ago. It sucks that there is no windows in my basement!


----------



## Howard

It's now 2:20 Forum time so the drawing will be in something like 4 hours? give or take a few minutes?


----------



## slingshot_sniper

I hope you guys have fun and enjoy what you get,I would've joined but I suck big time at wood...my wife suggested I'd even suck at cutting one out from a piece of paper...sadly I'd have to agree with her









So just to say ENJOY guys


----------



## marcus sr

bj000 said:


> if anyone is underage please speak up.


the only one im aware of is 14 ,but hes uk so please guys from us it s fine if hes drawn an recieves bands,there 100 per cent legal for a 14 yr old to own thanks guys

marcus sr


----------



## marcus sr

bj000 said:


> its going to be a good day tomorrow.. after tomorrow i have two days off


will u be spending them 2 days off creating another one of your master pieces
[/quote]
of course. i am honestly going insane. three to four hours at least a day that i work on them.. all hours of the day i think about them.. I am become so proficient with a rasp and sandpaper and coping saw. my right arm is going to be so muscular from working on these.
[/quote]so
thats what they call it in canada,,rasp sand and cope!!!


----------



## peash00ter

i am 17 but i have parental permission


----------



## slingshot_sniper

If guys are worried about age then just address it to the guardian of.... that way you can send bands too,simple's









[edit] i.e To the Guardian of flippinout Nathan


----------



## Hedgewolf

Hi All {:^}>

Been away from the forum for a while, only just found this thread today... is it too late to get in on the action ?


----------



## marcus sr

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## peash00ter

he'll be here


----------



## MidniteMarauder

He's suffering throuh an agonizing day of work.


----------



## marcus sr

lol


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Bj's boss may have found out about this and is making him work overtime


----------



## marcus sr

if thas the case bjs boss sucks ass lol


----------



## bj000

here i am..! i got off of work early so i could prepare


----------



## bj000

i totally ditched out on work. lol.


----------



## Howard

Hurray! *cheer*

I am so excited! Accept me in skype btw!


----------



## bj000

can someone try to access this? http://www.blogtv.com/people/bj000


----------



## bj000

anyone add me on skype -bjburrows500 is my user name
find me on facebook. bj burrows is my name,.


----------



## bj000

http://www.blogtv.com/people/bj000 ok here is the live stream of the draw.. i will also record it with my other camera to post on youtube..
so if anyone wants to watch live.. click that link..
add me to facebook -bj burrows.

i am live right now testing it out.. will be live in two hours.


----------



## mckee

watchin now


----------



## bj000

bj000
Howard
marcus sr
NaturalFork
bunnybuster
shawnr5
The Gopher
Ted
keef
peash00ter
MidniteMarauder
monoaminooxidase
§lïñg§hö† vïßê
philly
M_J
flippinout
bigfoot
mckee
Faust
Armin
jskeen
Gwilym
performance catapults 
Hedgewolf


----------



## bj000

if anyone doesnt think they can complete this, then speak up now.
i want everyone to talk to me before they mail out the slingshots.. by doing so i can make sure that you are not sending a slingshot to someone that is not planning on making their own.. ( i really hope that doesnt happen)

so everyone is going to expect to hear from me quite a bit to check on your progress. i think that is fair. if you do not have anything completed by the deadline (sept5th) then , i am sorry, but we wont send you anything.

i am so excited about this. thanks again everyone for joining up.

i am just waiting on my beautiful lady to get home from work so we can draw the names on camera.
http://www.blogtv.com/people/bj000 is my live stream of the draw.. i am broadcasting now but i am just sitting here typing, so not very exciting.


----------



## mckee

skip your name you be the last person
the last person makes for u!


----------



## marcus sr

i didnt hear a draw for hedgewolf mate,or did i miss that one?


----------



## bj000

ok so i totally got the international slingshotforum times all messed up.. I started broadcasting to some of the members who joined and they so politely reminded me of the time lol.. so i did the draw without waitint for my girlfriend to get home from work.
it was very awkward lol. i rushed to cut the names up and get them into the hat.. i was first to draw and forgot to remove my own name from the hat.. so a few names in i drew my own name and was confused on where to go from there. so after just removing my name and continuing , here is the final list. I am making for hedgewolf and he is making for ted, and so on.
thanks again for joining everyone! i will send out everyone's preferences and addresses but i am sure you will all talk to eachother and get the right info ... now get to work !

bj000- Hedgewolf 
Hedgewolf - Ted
Ted- peash00ter
peash00ter - The Gopher
The Gopher - MidniteMarauder
MidniteMarauder - philly
philly - shawnr5
shawnr5 - bunnybuster
bunnybuster - Performance Catapults
Performance Catapults - monoaminooxidase
monoaminooxidase- marcus sr 
marcus sr - jskeen
-jskeen - Faust 
Faust - §lïñg§hö† vïßê

§lïñg§hö† vïßê- bigfoot
bigfoot - Armin
Armin - mckee
mckee - keef
keef - Howard
Howard - M_J
M_J- flippinout
flippingout - Gwilym
Gwilym - NaturalFork
NaturalFork - bj000


----------



## marcus sr

you done a good job mate


----------



## bj000

marcus sr said:


> you done a good job mate


thanks man.. i am sorry for all the issues.. the video is almost ready on youtube


----------



## bigfoot

Didn't see video yet but good job all the same on organizin the whole thing. So anybody know what it cost to ship a slingshot to germany lol? Can't wait to see what ii get sent to me and very excited for Armin to get his


----------



## bj000

the video is still processing i guess.


----------



## bj000

ok the video is up in the previous thread!
i got my piece of wood picked out.. its big for the big hands im making for.
i made a rough shape to cut out of it to start with .
gunna be so nice!


----------



## NaturalFork

Going to start on mine tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## bj000

NaturalFork said:


> Going to start on mine tonight or tomorrow.


ooh can't wait.
i started mine already.. i made a slingle cut into the wood.


----------



## peash00ter

nice, and i would like to greatly thank bj100 for hosting this event, and for all the work and coordination


----------



## NaturalFork

peash00ter said:


> nice, and i would like to greatly thank bj100 for hosting this event, and for all the work and coordination


Yes thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## bj000

no problem guys.. i wasn't very coordinated lol.


----------



## peash00ter

trust me, compared to myself you are a very coordinated person


----------



## slingshotvibe

technically im underage to purchase a commercial brands but my farther was the one that got me into slingshots and hunting and he is fine with all of this







well im 17 so not really underage


----------



## bj000

§lïñg§hö† vïßê ♡ ♦♤ ♣ said:


> technically im underage to purchase a commercial brands but my farther was the one that got me into slingshots and hunting and he is fine with all of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well im 17 so not really underage


ok i dont think we have any problems then.


----------



## atom

bj000 are you in a wheelchair in the vid?? you look f**cking crazy lol. when did you last sleep


----------



## M.J

M_J said:


> I'm in!! I hold the slingshot with my feet and draw with my teeth, so I will happily accept anything sent to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, no preference for hand hold, I should ambidextrously.
> 
> These are always fun, can't wait to see what all come up with.


I'm going to spend the weekend trying to manipulate the draw with my mind so that Flippinout sends to me!
[/quote]
My Jedi mind trick worked in reverse!
Oh well, making something good for you, Nathan.


----------



## danielh

Man that looked fun, cant wait to see the results, im in for the next slingshot in a hat, for sure!


----------



## monoaminooxidase

... and so it begins!
I'm so excited about this, I'll start designing something today. I'm all like "ohmygod, all the others are gonna make so much cooler things" - Can't let my anxiety get the better of me, or I'll never get anything done!








Making a slingshot for somebody, getting one, and seeing what everybody made - this is going to be fun!


----------



## Hedgewolf

Awesome stuff - best I get to work....


----------



## slingshotvibe

cool all my details have been sent to foaust and bigfoots details have been sent to me im already 1/4 of the way through mine whoop cant wait to see what i get


----------



## bj000

i have a lot of work to do on it today..so much wood to cut away


----------



## Faust

Thanks for setting all this up. Unfortunately had to work so couldn't watch it live.


----------



## bj000

no problem at all.. it wasn't a ton of work or anything, but i admit that i didnt totally think it through. i got my times mixed up.. i got off work early to rush home to prepare but before i left the bar I work at I thought it was a good idea to have a couple glasses of wine to calm my nerves(bad idea). then i ran home 25 mins ( i dont drive AND I SMOKE ).. then when i got home i saw that people were waiting on me because my times were messed up.. so while i thought i was getting home early with all kinds of time to prepare, everyone in the uk was mighty steamed, thinking i had ditched or something lol.. so I got everything ready super quick and did it right then and there.. and yeah i looked crazy on the video./ lol. i sorta am! im just a dork.
next time someone else hopefully wants to do it. lol


----------



## slingshotvibe

lol thanks bj for doing all this im ecstatic and cant wait whoopeee


----------



## monoaminooxidase

hey bj000, sorry to drop more work on you, but you might want to check the pms you sent to people after drawing.
your pm to me said i would make a slingshot for shawnr5, but actually I'm making for MarcusSr (At least the drawing vid said so







).
No problem, I checked this thread and noticed, contacted marcus and everything.
I guess everybody will pm whomever they're making for, so no big deal, just to make sure.

to every participant: just check the vid/the list, if you haven't already.
Also, bj000, please don't go crazy on us, I'm afraid you might get a burnout or something if you keep it up like this...


----------



## bj000

oh hey sorry. youre right.
i just PM'd you wrong.. i have it all saved as a text file and i just messed it up last night when i PMd you.. i will double check them thanks for letting me know.


----------



## bj000

there may be an adjustment to the list.. i am waiting to hear back on a couple people. i just had to switch two people because they felt that they had given eachother enough slingshots lol.. 
i will let everyone know ASAP. it will not affect anyone who hasn't heard from me yet.


----------



## bj000

so everyone please remember that taking pictures would be a really good idea . we all want to see the progression at some point and the finished product..
i would like it if everyone PM'd eachother over the slingshots they are making . you have three weeks and extensions if needed, im sure but failure is not an option.
thanks again everyone.


----------



## Armin

So guys,i finished my slingshot during the last minutes.We had a lightning storm a few days ago and i just had to go outside to find many beautiful forks.
I debarked the fork an dried it by the microwave method.Start sanding 'til i liked the result.At last cut the bands and built the pouch,that's it!!!
My pleasure-your pleasure (@Mckee)

Packet goes on the way tomorrow


----------



## Howard

Armin said:


> So guys,i finished my slingshot during the last minutes.We had a lightning storm a few days ago and i just had to go outside to find many beautiful forks.
> I debarked the fork an dried it by the microwave method.Start sanding 'til i liked the result.At last cut the bands and built the pouch,that's it!!!
> My pleasure-your pleasure (@Mckee)
> 
> Packet goes on the way tomorrow


WoW, that was fast. Looking forward to see the first pics of slingshots then


----------



## bj000

wow good work armin!
today is the hottest day of the year.. 36 degrees Celsius . i turned on my air conditioner and im going to make my cuts indoors.
i just have to sweep up before my girlfriend gets home.. she doesn't like the messes i leave lol.


----------



## danielh

I wanna see what Faust comes up with, he doesn't live too far from me, 50ish miles kinda like hes representing Georgia or something lol. Hate i gota wait for the next SITH, i was timid to join as im so new to SS, ill be ready when the next one rolls around.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Howard said:


> So guys,i finished my slingshot during the last minutes.We had a lightning storm a few days ago and i just had to go outside to find many beautiful forks.
> I debarked the fork an dried it by the microwave method.Start sanding 'til i liked the result.At last cut the bands and built the pouch,that's it!!!
> My pleasure-your pleasure (@Mckee)
> 
> Packet goes on the way tomorrow


WoW, that was fast. Looking forward to see the first pics of slingshots then








[/quote]

You guys make slingshots quicker than I make toast


----------



## bj000

ok so now bunnybuster is making for philly and MidniteMarauder is making for Performance Catapults.
that is the only switch and it was because they had made for eachother before so i just switched the two.
thanks everyone


----------



## bj000

so i sent hedgewolf a choice earlier to which material he wanted me to use.
one of the choices was a crazy coloured natural.
i didn't wait for his reply and i started on the natural.. i spent three hours working on it and i took a couple pictures.. when i got back from working on it he replied and said he wanted hdpe for material.
i am happy about this because i am afraid the natural might not hold up because i found a crack in the fork.. but i am going to make it anyways and i think it will be amazing no matter what.
since i am not using it for the sith.. here are some pics.

the first pic is after i made a few superficial cuts with my coping saw to give myself a headstart .
second and third and fourth pic is where i am now.


----------



## jskeen

I get to post the first teaser pic  This one is going to Georgia when it's done.


----------



## mckee

Armin said:


> So guys,i finished my slingshot during the last minutes.We had a lightning storm a few days ago and i just had to go outside to find many beautiful forks.
> I debarked the fork an dried it by the microwave method.Start sanding 'til i liked the result.At last cut the bands and built the pouch,that's it!!!
> My pleasure-your pleasure (@Mckee)
> 
> Packet goes on the way tomorrow


thanks







cant wait


----------



## bj000

bj000 said:


> so i sent hedgewolf a choice earlier to which material he wanted me to use.
> one of the choices was a crazy coloured natural.
> i didn't wait for his reply and i started on the natural.. i spent three hours working on it and i took a couple pictures.. when i got back from working on it he replied and said he wanted hdpe for material.
> i am happy about this because i am afraid the natural might not hold up because i found a crack in the fork.. but i am going to make it anyways and i think it will be amazing no matter what.
> since i am not using it for the sith.. here are some pics.
> 
> the first pic is after i made a few superficial cuts with my coping saw to give myself a headstart .
> second and third and fourth pic is where i am now.


just needs the forks rounded and grooves and i need to decide if i am cutting the base off or keeping it on..


----------



## slingshotvibe

thats a awesome slingshot







mine is nearly finished just need to decide if i wanna paint it or varnish it


----------



## bigfoot

Y'all are getting on with it I ain't even started the actual work yet I'm still think on exactly what I am going to send out. I got a pile of naturals I reckon ill probably go that route since its going to germany. That way armin will get a little piece of Tennessee. But even at that got a bunch of naturals try to pick the right one to carve his from is driving my nuts. Gotta be a good'n thanks again bj for putting this together


----------



## monoaminooxidase

aw man, I'm going to need a couple more days before I really can start to work on a slingshot.
Please y'all, don't be done with everything before I even started...


----------



## Faust

danielh said:


> I wanna see what Faust comes up with, he doesn't live too far from me, 50ish miles kinda like hes representing Georgia or something lol. Hate i gota wait for the next SITH, i was timid to join as im so new to SS, ill be ready when the next one rolls around.


 Good chance it's going to involve some Georgia Oak. Have to sort through my supplies today to see what I can come up with to meet Slingshot Vibes shooting style. I'll post some pics once I get started later.


----------



## Faust

jskeen said:


> I get to post the first teaser pic  This one is going to Georgia when it's done.


Wow, wood porn







already have me drooling. Can't wait to see what comes out of that.


----------



## bj000

oh im starting all over today..new material. new attitude


----------



## bj000

holy crap./ today my hands a really swollen from rasping my disaster of a rotten slingshot yesterday.


----------



## M.J

My slingshot for Nathan is on it's way.
I really really want to post about it but will hold off 'till he recieves it


----------



## bj000

M_J said:


> My slingshot for Nathan is on it's way.
> I really really want to post about it but will hold off 'till he recieves it


wow , way to go! 
im glad we wont be waiting too long to see the first of the bunch.


----------



## Howard

After hours of working and a little surgery (1,5cm splint in my finger







) my slingshot is nearly finished. I am waiting for a cuple of poly spray i ordered yesterday to give it the last finish. It should arrive tomorrow or on friday. Then 12 hours later the package will be on it's way to M_J!


----------



## flippinout

I have one boxed up and ready to go to Gwilym- he is receiving a prototype OTT shooter with ultra low forks. That's all the details for now!


----------



## marcus sr

my piece for jskeen has been started,its a fork i was holding onto lol its been dryin for 6 months,its a piece of 4 the missus an me bought back from cork while visitin her granmother,pics to folllow when done

marcus sr


----------



## jskeen

oh lovely, a bit of the emerald Isle for me trophy rack


----------



## bj000

nice marcus. cant wait to see it.
i am almost done the HDPE frame i am making for hedgewolf. its looking so nice i will have to make myself one.


----------



## bigfoot

Started working on armins some thiis evening. He is getting a traditional tennessee flip with a twist. I won't give away to many details but it is going to be some what of a hybrid. Using only materials from our property. I can't wait for him to get it and will hate to see it go lol. Looking forward to seeing what everyone else comes up with


----------



## bunnybuster

I am gonna keep mine a secret.
FOR NOW


----------



## shawnr5

Fine, Bunnybuster. I won't say anything about what I've got ready for you then, either.


----------



## bj000

i have pretty much let my cat out of the bag. but no pictures of it finished or how i plan to send everything.
i have a really cool idea for this hdpe. at least its cool to me.


----------



## Hedgewolf

bj000 said:


> i have pretty much let my cat out of the bag. but no pictures of it finished or how i plan to send everything.
> i have a really cool idea for this hdpe. at least its cool to me.


..... One VERY excited Hedgewolf here









Meanwhile, work on Ted's is going slowly due to a lovely piece of wood which turned out to have splits in one fork







however plans are afoot....


----------



## bj000

Hedgewolf said:


> i have pretty much let my cat out of the bag. but no pictures of it finished or how i plan to send everything.
> i have a really cool idea for this hdpe. at least its cool to me.


..... One VERY excited Hedgewolf here









Meanwhile, work on Ted's is going slowly due to a lovely piece of wood which turned out to have splits in one fork







however plans are afoot....
[/quote]
wow it looks nice and solid.
going to last forever.


----------



## Faust

Taking a break from working on Slingshot Vibes slingshot. Doing everything by hand , no power tools involved. Mainly cause I started work on it at like 4 am and didn't think the wife and daughter would appreciate the noise







Anyways here's a teaser of the starting material. A nice large Oak fork.


----------



## bj000

that's the beginning of a special slingshot


----------



## slingshotvibe

well mines all done and sent to bigfoot


----------



## mckee

flippinout said:


> I have one boxed up and ready to go to Gwilym- he is receiving a prototype OTT shooter with ultra low forks. That's all the details for now!


what woods ?


----------



## peash00ter

i just put a coat of stain and varnish on it, its looking beautiful, all i am saying is that its oak and has pretty low forks
and i customized it for gopher


----------



## bj000

peash00ter said:


> i just put a coat of stain and varnish on it, its looking beautiful, all i am saying is that its oak and has pretty low forks
> and i customized it for gopher


way to go. excited to see it.


----------



## bj000

hope everyone is still working on the sith.
its been a bit quiet.


----------



## bigfoot

I am going to get back on Armins Monday hopefully. I have been slammed with work. Have been working 6 days a week just now getting in started at 6 yesterday morning and what's it 2 am lol I need to be in bed. Between that my wife, being a youth pastor, 8 dogs, plus varous farm animals and 20 acres to keep up been a little nuts this week. It iis looking like next week ill be back to normal for a while and taking ths weekend and Monday off (pleasures of self employment).


----------



## peash00ter

well its all dry and looking nice, just need to add some bands and get my po box all set straight, or some mail forwarding thing....


----------



## bunnybuster

I have to get the planer up and running this morning.....then some glue up......


----------



## monoaminooxidase

I have to finish an essay before monday, running on coffee and cigarettes these days. After this I have time to really get into it, by that time some wood I ordered should have arrived too. Definetely going to be done in the first days of September, but right now I can't do anything.
One of my housemates decided to organize the basement, where I had my workshop set up. Not the best timing, but on that occasion I found out he owns a small bandsaw, which is going to make things a whole lot easier!


----------



## marcus sr

mines finished and on its way to jskeen,deadline is 5th of september isnt it?


----------



## Faust

Just waiting on the polyurethane to dry so I can band it up and ship it out. Should be going out Monday


----------



## bj000

marcus sr said:


> mines finished and on its way to jskeen,deadline is 5th of september isnt it?


ahh nice. i am just glad to hear people talking about it still lol


----------



## marcus sr

monoaminooxidase said:


> I have to finish an essay before monday, running on coffee and cigarettes these days. After this I have time to really get into it, by that time some wood I ordered should have arrived too. Definetely going to be done in the first days of September, but right now I can't do anything.
> One of my housemates decided to organize the basement, where I had my workshop set up. Not the best timing, but on that occasion I found out he owns a small bandsaw, which is going to make things a whole lot easier!


ill be honest mate,i dont see that itll arrive by the september the 5th deadline


----------



## bj000

marcus sr said:


> I have to finish an essay before monday, running on coffee and cigarettes these days. After this I have time to really get into it, by that time some wood I ordered should have arrived too. Definetely going to be done in the first days of September, but right now I can't do anything.
> One of my housemates decided to organize the basement, where I had my workshop set up. Not the best timing, but on that occasion I found out he owns a small bandsaw, which is going to make things a whole lot easier!


ill be honest mate,i dont see that itll arrive by the september the 5th deadline
[/quote]
the deadline was to have the slingshots in the mail by sept 5th.. 
if anyone is sending across the pond, it will take several weeks.
i just wanted to give people three weeks to complete it to send out.. i did not think everyone would have slingshots in hand by sept 5th.


----------



## marcus sr

read the post again mate,would you not have posted if thats who was making for you?


----------



## marcus sr

and im betting more than a handfull of people will have a slingshot in hand before the fith


----------



## bj000

oh you're right.
for sure.


----------



## bj000

but as long as people have slingshots by end of september, ill be happy.
i think everyone will get their slingshots. everyone seems to be dedicated to making it work. and I want to say again that if anyone is not going to be able to make the slingshot, then please let me know and I will make another one for the person who gets left out. if no one speaks up then someone will be unhappy.
so if you are not going to be able to do it, just PM me and I will take care of it.


----------



## peash00ter

ummmm is there any way to short term rent a po box :/


----------



## bj000

peash00ter said:


> ummmm is there any way to short term rent a po box :/


why is this happening again ? lol your mom have second thoughts?
i believe you should be able to rent a post office box , but probably for at least 6 months at a time.. but i do not know your area. 
you should call around.. check google.. type in post office (P.O) box rentals in the town you are in.

and you could always get it sent to a friends house?


----------



## marcus sr

bj000 said:


> ummmm is there any way to short term rent a po box :/


why is this happening again ? lol your mom have second thoughts?
i believe you should be able to rent a post office box , but probably for at least 6 months at a time.. but i do not know your area. 
you should call around.. check google.. type in post office (P.O) box rentals in the town you are in.

and you could always get it sent to a friends house?
[/quote]
ahhhhhhhh smooooooooth sailing hey bj


----------



## bj000

marcus sr said:


> ummmm is there any way to short term rent a po box :/


why is this happening again ? lol your mom have second thoughts?
i believe you should be able to rent a post office box , but probably for at least 6 months at a time.. but i do not know your area. 
you should call around.. check google.. type in post office (P.O) box rentals in the town you are in.

and you could always get it sent to a friends house?
[/quote]
ahhhhhhhh smooooooooth sailing hey bj
[/quote]
not sure what you mean lol


----------



## marcus sr

bj000 said:


> ummmm is there any way to short term rent a po box :/


why is this happening again ? lol your mom have second thoughts?
i believe you should be able to rent a post office box , but probably for at least 6 months at a time.. but i do not know your area. 
you should call around.. check google.. type in post office (P.O) box rentals in the town you are in.

and you could always get it sent to a friends house?
[/quote]
ahhhhhhhh smooooooooth sailing hey bj
[/quote]
not sure what you mean lol








[/quote]
nothings ever easier than it seems or you want it to be lol ,by the way,where abouts in england are ur friends?


----------



## bj000

yes of course. some things are easier that you once thought impossible.. things you imagine are so easy become impossible. 
stupid unfairness lol.
peashooter - try to figure it out. you have options. do not give up.


----------



## bj000

k guys i switched my shifts at work today so instead of being at work now, i can work on slingshots and then go to work later ....
so i think im going to try to finish up my sith.


----------



## peash00ter

dont worry, theres a way. yeah i mean im sure il figure something out, worst comes to worst i put in 20bux for a po box rental


----------



## bj000

peash00ter said:


> dont worry, theres a way. yeah i mean im sure il figure something out, worst comes to worst i put in 20bux for a po box rental


so whats the deal? why is your mom changing her mind?
remember i am the only one with the address


----------



## peash00ter

i know its all good i just need to find a way to somehow conceal my adress or send it from my friends house.she just doesnt want anyone knowing my adress


----------



## peash00ter

well shes fine with the event coordinator knowing but anyone else she isnt


----------



## Faust

peash00ter said:


> well shes fine with the event coordinator knowing but anyone else she isnt


It would draw things out and cost double postage but if she doesn't want anyone other than bj knowing your address then whoever is making yours maybe could ship it to bj and then he could ship to you. Just an idea.


----------



## bj000

peash00ter said:


> i know its all good i just need to find a way to somehow conceal my adress or send it from my friends house.she just doesnt want anyone knowing my adress


well if you are still sending one out to the gopher, maybe ill just send you one. and get ted to send me his. i would rather you find a better way, but i will do what i can.


----------



## marcus sr

bj000 said:


> if anyone doesnt think they can complete this, then speak up now.
> i want everyone to talk to me before they mail out the slingshots.. by doing so i can make sure that you are not sending a slingshot to someone that is not planning on making their own.. ( i really hope that doesnt happen)
> 
> so everyone is going to expect to hear from me quite a bit to check on your progress. i think that is fair. if you do not have anything completed by the deadline (sept5th) then , i am sorry, but we wont send you anything.
> 
> i am so excited about this. thanks again everyone for joining up.
> 
> i am just waiting on my beautiful lady to get home from work so we can draw the names on camera.
> http://www.blogtv.com/people/bj000 is my live stream of the draw.. i am broadcasting now but i am just sitting here typing, so not very exciting.


nuff said^^^^^


----------



## marcus sr

bj000 said:


> i know its all good i just need to find a way to somehow conceal my adress or send it from my friends house.she just doesnt want anyone knowing my adress


well if you are still sending one out to the gopher, maybe ill just send you one. and get ted to send me his. i would rather you find a better way, but i will do what i can.
[/quote]
mate you can think im being an asshole all you like,but thats not how it works!!!!!!!!!! a majority of us have stuck to the rules fully,and now this,comon now thats taking the piss!!!!!!!1


----------



## Howard

marcus sr said:


> mate you can think im being an asshole all you like,but thats not how it works!!!!!!!!!! a majority of us have stuck to the rules fully,and now this,comon now thats taking the piss!!!!!!!1


I agree, don't change the whole thing just because of that. Where is the point if we say we make it special to someone just to send the finished thing to someone else. I don't understand the problem peashooters mother has either but i think i don't have to


----------



## peash00ter

il find a way..... sorry guys i know u guys arent happy and i am very frustrated too but il figure something out.


----------



## peash00ter

faust that's a good idea, but only problem is bj doesn't live in the us. i think i got a solution


----------



## Ted

peash00ter, I'm making your slingshot. If you like we can take this offline and work out a way to get it to you by PM.


----------



## Howard

Ted said:


> and work out a way to get it to you by PM.


I want my slingshot via PM too. Would be much quicker and cheaper!


----------



## peash00ter

kk, il ask my friend if i can just send it to his house, his parents are relaxed about everything and love to woodwork


----------



## Ted

Yes, I think I'm going to PM that rabbit outside my window into my pot.


----------



## bj000

thank you very much guys for taking care of it.



marcus sr said:


> i know its all good i just need to find a way to somehow conceal my adress or send it from my friends house.she just doesnt want anyone knowing my adress


well if you are still sending one out to the gopher, maybe ill just send you one. and get ted to send me his. i would rather you find a better way, but i will do what i can.
[/quote]
mate you can think im being an asshole all you like,but thats not how it works!!!!!!!!!! a majority of us have stuck to the rules fully,and now this,comon now thats taking the piss!!!!!!!1
[/quote]
marcus, i agree.
i was going to make two slingshots to fill up the gap, thats all. i did not want to have to, trust me. i just wanted everyone happy. clearly an impossible task lol
but thank you for finding a solution peashooter.


----------



## monoaminooxidase

marcus sr said:


> ill be honest mate,i dont see that itll arrive by the september the 5th deadline


Not sure what you are saying mate...
Just to be clear: I'm not saying I can't make the deadline, I just won't be ready as soon as the people who are ready - well who were ready to sent like a week ago.

@ peashooter: not sure what the point is in not revealing your adress either, but if you can't convince your mom, why not just ask a friend/ relative/ trustworthy local business/ school library?
All day I'm sitting at my desk and I'm tempted just to work on the sith a little... but that would be doing a half-assed job on my homework and the slingshot. as opposed to two full-assed jobs - I really need to sleep.


----------



## NaturalFork

peash00ter said:


> i know its all good i just need to find a way to somehow conceal my adress or send it from my friends house.she just doesnt want anyone knowing my adress


Your mom does realize that your address is publicly on file and that anyone in the world could find it if they wanted to.


----------



## NaturalFork

My SITH will be done this weekend and shipped at some point next week.


----------



## marcus sr

monoaminooxidase said:


> ill be honest mate,i dont see that itll arrive by the september the 5th deadline


Not sure what you are saying mate...
Just to be clear: I'm not saying I can't make the deadline, I just won't be ready as soon as the people who are ready - well who were ready to sent like a week ago.

@ peashooter: not sure what the point is in not revealing your adress either, but if you can't convince your mom, why not just ask a friend/ relative/ trustworthy local business/ school library?
All day I'm sitting at my desk and I'm tempted just to work on the sith a little... but that would be doing a half-assed job on my homework and the slingshot. as opposed to two full-assed jobs - I really need to sleep.
[/quote]
what im sayin is,with your schedule and the fact you aint got materials and your work space has been messed up i dont see that your gonna be able to do it and have it posted by the 5th of sep.thats what im sayin


----------



## monoaminooxidase

jaja ok, we'll see.


----------



## bunnybuster

I finished my slingshot for Philly. I am waiting for his address so I can ship it to him.
So far..I havn`t heard back from him???
Are we supposed to show what we made??? If not, then it will be a surprise for him.


----------



## keef

I'm well underway with my slingshot for Howard, and will certainly have it winging his way by next weekend (before the *5th of september posting or shipping deadline*, which was clearly stated at the conception of this wonderful project!)...

Looking forward to seeing all the catty's you've made

Keith


----------



## Howard

*claps excited*


----------



## marcus sr

Howard said:


> *claps excited*


lol this made my day


----------



## bj000

bunnybuster said:


> I finished my slingshot for Philly. I am waiting for his address so I can ship it to him.
> So far..I havn`t heard back from him???
> Are we supposed to show what we made??? If not, then it will be a surprise for him.


i can send it to you.. but i kinda want to hear from him and see if he sent his out.


----------



## flippinout

I got mine from MJ yesterday!

It is a mulberry natural set up with 1745 "MJ" tubes. It is great!

V0NuMQJsutc[/MEDIA]]Check out the video review here


----------



## M.J

flippinout said:


> I got mine from MJ yesterday!
> 
> It is a mulberry natural set up with 1745 "MJ" tubes. It is great!
> 
> V0NuMQJsutc[/MEDIA]]Check out the video review here


Glad you like it! Here's a bit more on it:
I found this fork as part of a big branch that had been cut and left in a ditch. I also made my favorite self-made natural from this find. The part of it that yours is made from dried outdoors all summer, so it has a bit more "carachter". The one I made for me is almost white because it dried in my trunk.
I wanted to make Nathan something that he might not make for himself so I was looking at this fork and realised that it had the potential to be close in size to one of my very favorite slingshots, the Bunny Buster Hammermil:







I know it looks like I just cut this one off the branch, stripped the bark and banded it up, but that's not the case. I did do quite a bit of shaping and contouring. I wish I had taken a "before" picture because the forks were quite uneven to start with. One was much bigger than the other. I did all the work on it with a rasp, mill file, pocket knife and hacksaw with the exception of "dishing" the fork tips, which I did with a dremel.
I put the tubes on it because, for one, it's kind of my thing and for another because Nathan had said to me previously that he didn't think much of tubes. I knew this was a good setup and if he tried them he'd change his mind.
The fork was left "raw" for a few reasons. One is that I've never finished out a natural and wasn't sure what would work best and also I didn't have much in the way of finishing products anyway. Mulberry is pretty dense anyway and probably doesn't need any help. Besides, Nathan does some of the best finishing in the buisness, I'm sure if he want's it finished he can handle it








Here's a couple more pictures.















JSkeen said that you know you've made a good trade slingshot when you don't want to give it up. If that's the case I did pretty well on this one because I really wanted to keep it!







I'm glad it has a good home. I was intimidated making a slingshot for such a great craftsman and am honored he likes it!


----------



## M.J

bj000 said:


> I finished my slingshot for Philly. I am waiting for his address so I can ship it to him.
> So far..I havn`t heard back from him???
> Are we supposed to show what we made??? If not, then it will be a surprise for him.


i can send it to you.. but i kinda want to hear from him and see if he sent his out.
[/quote]
Philly may very well be without power for a few days, I would go ahead and just give Tom the address.


----------



## marcus sr

looks good mj,good vid too


----------



## bj000

M_J said:


> I finished my slingshot for Philly. I am waiting for his address so I can ship it to him.
> So far..I havn`t heard back from him???
> Are we supposed to show what we made??? If not, then it will be a surprise for him.


i can send it to you.. but i kinda want to hear from him and see if he sent his out.
[/quote]
Philly may very well be without power for a few days, I would go ahead and just give Tom the address.
[/quote]
ok let me know if there is anything i can do.. 
thannks mj


----------



## bj000

amazing, everyone. i will send mine out this week. i want to spend some more time with finishing touches .. i like mine so much that i want to keep it for myself. that is how i know that it is good enough for someone else . its my best hdpe yet.. big and solid.


----------



## NaturalFork

Wow that natural came out sweet MJ!


----------



## bigfoot

Well I got out of church early so I got a jump start on armins flip and got her finished. I reckon I'll give a bit of a teaser picture or 2 for him to start thinking on. It is a dog wood natural with a twist. A little black walnut added in to give it a little style. Well here it is just got to get t banded up and sent out now.




























I wanted to stay with a traditional type like I used growing up but add some class to it I think I accomplished just that. I can't wait for armin to get it and show it off. I done most of the shaping with that old hickory knife and that old timer knife just like I did growing up. I wanted Armin to get a littlle bit of Tennessee reckon he will get just that.


----------



## peash00ter

finished mine and got okay-ed with mom, I'm in the clear to ship in the next couple of days. gopher i am also including chains in case you don't like the 107s, because i much prefer chains over 107s but i didn't want to drill holes for chains in-case you wanted to use flat bands


----------



## slingshotvibe

Cant wait to receive mine


----------



## Armin

@bigfoot

It seems to become a nice looking shooter.But be careful, you've just to carve the wood,not your fingers!!


----------



## jskeen

Over the weekend I finally got a chance to get my sith out of the clamps and start cutting on it. I was totally bummed to flip the laminate over and see the crack in the bottom layer of pecan









Not to fear however, after the required wailing and gnashing of teeth, I went back to the "in progress" pile and found something that I think will fit the bill quite nicely. It should go out by the deadline easily.

Oh well, like the song says, "sometimes you're the windshield, sometimes you're the bug"

The indoor temp is in my office where my poor little window unit is dying a slow painful (for me) death, and the outdoor sensor is in the shop portion up front. Was a little warm yesterday.

James


----------



## bigfoot

@ Armin

Haha ya I tend to loose some blood everywhere I go. I did that cutting a fork off a limb and bled like a stuck pig. I got yours all finished up it got its bath in 5 coats of linseed oil, sanded smooth, and banded up this morning. It shoots great really goin to hate seeing it go. It is not anything like you would expect from the teaser pictures I am very happy with how it turned out and think you will be as well. I left some light tool marks in it on purpose just to show some of the carving work that was involved and leave that "rustic charm" as is my style. Can't wait for you to get it I am going to put it in mail in next day or 2 got to go get a flat rate box.


----------



## keef

Managed a day off today, so got a good few hours on Howards catapult.... i'd already split a good piece of wood from a log with my froe, sawn it into a plank by hand,and made the initial cuts with my handsaw...

Today came the donkey work of rasping, cutting with a knife and sanding with all kinds of pices of glasspaper glued to sticks,dowels ,bolts and nails with superglue...

I can hardly move my hands now as I have blisters from **** ( Ok its just two ,but they are sore!!!... AAAHHHHHH LOL)...If only I had a workshop and powertools, i could have got the bulk of the work done in an hour... I work by hand and with the help of a fossilised Black and Decker workmate!!!

Still, I have to say, I have had a blast today and am enjoying making this slingshot more than I can express...

Tomorrow's agenda ( and the nxt probably!) is removing toolmarks,staining and finishing... I cant wait..

Great project and fun to participate in..

Keith


----------



## bj000

keef said:


> Managed a day off today, so got a good few hours on Howards catapult.... i'd already split a good piece of wood from a log with my froe, sawn it into a plank by hand,and made the initial cuts with my handsaw...
> 
> Today came the donkey work of rasping, cutting with a knife and sanding with all kinds of pices of glasspaper glued to sticks,dowels ,bolts and nails with superglue...
> 
> I can hardly move my hands now as I have blisters from **** ( Ok its just two ,but they are sore!!!... AAAHHHHHH LOL)...If only I had a workshop and powertools, i could have got the bulk of the work done in an hour... I work by hand and with the help of a fossilised Black and Decker workmate!!!
> 
> Still, I have to say, I have had a blast today and am enjoying making this slingshot more than I can express...
> 
> Tomorrow's agenda ( and the nxt probably!) is removing toolmarks,staining and finishing... I cant wait..
> 
> Great project and fun to participate in..
> 
> Keith


i totally know the feeling.. my hands have been very swollen and sore these days. i have been bursting the same blisters over and over again on my hands lol.. they are badges of honor


----------



## Gwilym

flippinout said:


> I have one boxed up and ready to go to Gwilym- he is receiving a prototype OTT shooter with ultra low forks. That's all the details for now!


That sound brilliant. Been pretty busy so havent been on the forum much but am really excited for this. I am afraid to say that naturalfork may have to wait till the deadline gets a bit closer but I have started work on it already. Also just to check it hasn't got to be there by the 5th has it its just got to be posted on the 5th by the latest.


----------



## Hedgewolf

Just got back from town, having posted Ted's new beastie...

I'll wait until he's received and tested it before I let you all see the pics, at which point I'll be asking for feedback and advice on the bands I sent with it (it's my first attempt at a flatband shooter.... more details to follow later)

This has been a lot of fun and I'd like to thank BJ for setting it up and rekindling my interest in making these wonderful devices


----------



## mckee

received mine today very surprised how quick it arrived beautiful catapult nice and small its just the perfect size for me i love it thanks again armin


----------



## bj000

awesome armin and mckee!


----------



## bj000

Hedgewolf said:


> Just got back from town, having posted Ted's new beastie...
> 
> I'll wait until he's received and tested it before I let you all see the pics, at which point I'll be asking for feedback and advice on the bands I sent with it (it's my first attempt at a flatband shooter.... more details to follow later)
> 
> This has been a lot of fun and I'd like to thank BJ for setting it up and rekindling my interest in making these wonderful devices


no problem . just happy see everyone as stoked as i am.


----------



## peash00ter

well ima try to get it sent either today or tomorrow. cant wait to see everyones


----------



## bunnybuster

I am still waiting to hear from Philly for his address.
Maybe he has no power from the hurricane.
Ready to ship...waiting for his response.


----------



## bj000

mine for hedgewolf is done minus the bands. I will send it out tomorrow.


----------



## Performance Catapults

Still waiting for some materials to finish my frame.


----------



## shawnr5

bunnybuster said:


> I am still waiting to hear from Philly for his address.
> Maybe he has no power from the hurricane.
> Ready to ship...waiting for his response.


You should have yours in the next day or two. I did forget to sign it, though.


----------



## Hedgewolf

bj000 said:


> mine for hedgewolf is done minus the bands. I will send it out tomorrow.


----------



## bunnybuster

YAY!
I heard back from Philly and now I can send out his slingshot to him.


----------



## Faust

Well mine for Slingshot Vibe is finished but was not satisfied with the way the bands are behaving with test shots so going to either alter it a little or get different bands set up on it, either way should go out by end of the week.


----------



## bj000

ok i was going to send mine out today but am having issues with making a bandset. i will keep trying and send it tomorrow.. i have never made a bandset before so i don't want to send him my first try lol. worst case scenario i could send him everything to attach it himself but that would defeat the whole purpose.. so technically i still have some days before i have to send out, but i never thought i would get so frustrated trying to put bands on pouch.. i watched the vids.. it will jsut take me a couple tries..
i plan on putting the bands on a bit long so he can adjust accordingly.


----------



## peash00ter

yeah im adding chains because my 107s seem to be not so fast
il include 107s just incase thou


----------



## monoaminooxidase

hey everybody, just a quick update, as I haven't been online much the last days.
finished homework, which was brutal. workshop (what I like to call it) is up and running again, more comfortable and organized than before. materials arrived yesterday.


----------



## MidniteMarauder

Jim should have something in his mail today or tomorrow.


----------



## bj000

ok hedgewolf.. after a stressful hour of trying to make a bandset and attach to the frame, i finally did it.. I cant say that its the best job, but i actually did it.. Im guessing that you might want to re band it or something if you have any issues.. i will test it out later to make sure it shoots ok.
but honestly, i cannot believe i did it.. Im sweating, i was swearing to high heaven. hopefully i will get the hang of it soon lol


----------



## The Gopher

midnite, getting yours shipped today.


----------



## jskeen

I put a box for Faust in the mailbox this morning and the mail lady had already beat me there, but she left a nifty little package from across the pond. I'm guessing this is the famous Irish Blackthorn, turned into a really comfortable little natural by Marcus Sr. It looks like one of Ray's original laminated pouches on a very well done set of heavy tapered double TBG as well. I'm going to have fun with this one


----------



## marcus sr

jskeen said:


> I put a box for Faust in the mailbox this morning and the mail lady had already beat me there, but she left a nifty little package from across the pond. I'm guessing this is the famous Irish Blackthorn, turned into a really comfortable little natural by Marcus Sr. It looks like one of Ray's original laminated pouches on a very well done set of heavy tapered double TBG as well. I'm going to have fun with this one


hope u enjoy shooting it

marcus sr


----------



## bj000

my slingshot has been sent airmail to hedgewolf!


----------



## bj000

probably be just a couple days . woot!


----------



## Performance Catapults

​


MidniteMarauder said:


> Jim should have something in his mail today or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


​Indeed...​





I really dig the look of this natural, I definately don't have anything that resembles it. I appreciate your hard work on this. It will definately be an eye-catcher in my collection.​The frame I am making is about halfway finished.​


----------



## MidniteMarauder

Performance Catapults said:


> [/center]Jim should have something in his mail today or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


​Indeed...​





I really dig the look of this natural, I definately don't have anything that resembles it. I appreciate your hard work on this. It will definately be an eye-catcher in my collection.​The frame I am making is about halfway finished.​[/quote]

Glad you like this one. One of the first naturals I've made, and I think the best. This is deadfall mystery wood, with some good character, and finished in linseed oil. Now I am anxiously waiting my Gopher piece.


----------



## keef

Message sent Howard.. Just need to know a few things to make up your bandset...Slingshot completed though..

Keef


----------



## bunnybuster

Wow!
I got my slingshot from ShawnR from Arizona, and it is a real beauty








Just look at the craftmanship on this laminate. So nice, and the color match is beautiful. Cocobolo and Zebrawood palm swells...Kiatt core, and birch spacers.
I love it!
I am calling it ~~``The Honey Bee`` because it reminds me of one.
The band hookup on this fork is reallly unique too. A TTF and it shoots great!
Thanks so much Shawn, very , very , nice work.
Sincerely:
Tom
aka. bunnybuster


----------



## shawnr5

Good call on the name, Bunnybuster. I liked the way that the zebrawood grain came out when oriented in 'landscape' instead of 'portrait.' I had to send it before I got too attached to it. Enjoy it.


----------



## marcus sr

bunnybuster said:


> Wow!
> I got my slingshot from ShawnR from Arizona, and it is a real beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at the craftmanship on this laminate. So nice, and the color match is beautiful. Cocobolo and Zebrawood palm swells...Kiatt core, and birch spacers.
> I love it!
> I am calling it ~~``The Honey Bee`` because it reminds me of one.
> The band hookup on this fork is reallly unique too. A TTF and it shoots great!
> Thanks so much Shawn, very , very , nice work.
> Sincerely:
> Tom
> aka. bunnybuster


superb work on that


----------



## bunnybuster

Shawnr5
Sorry about the mis spelling of your screen name.
Thanks also for the piece of ironwood you sent.


----------



## shawnr5

Don't worry about the spelling. You're welcome for the ironwood. It really comes alive in the sun when it's polished. It's tough on tools, though. It's also toxic to work. Wear a respirator or at least a mask to keep out any smoke or dust from it. Everyone seems to like the very darkest parts, but the more I work with it, the more I like the lighter bits.


----------



## bj000

wow bunnybuster, that is amazing! shawnr5, you made something extremely beautiful.


----------



## shawnr5

Thanks for the kind words, guys.


----------



## Performance Catapults

Shawn...very nice and original. Your band tie grooves are very clean, and that adds appeal to the complex tips.


----------



## Hedgewolf

Shawn - I know it's already been said, but I have to get in on the congratulating action... that is utterly beautiful !


----------



## fatboy

That is very nice shawnr5.


----------



## keef

Howards slingshot is on its way.......Mailed this morning first thing.

Oh and some very fine work there shawn... Congratulations on a thing of beauty.

Keith


----------



## MidniteMarauder

The sling from Gopher came the other day. Nice GS-13 in ash, stained ebony, and banded with gum rubber. Been raining the last couple days so I haven't had a chance to shoot it. Thanks for the cool piece.


----------



## marcus sr

thats a nice sling mate,excellent work on it


----------

